
Qatar Airways CEO Says Carrier Is Already Streaming Black Box Data (2015) - mimixco
https://runwaygirlnetwork.com/2015/11/19/qatar-airways-ceo-says-carrier-already-streaming-black-box-data/
======
mimixco
If all airlines did this, we could stop looking for flight data recorders and
cockpit voice recorders after a crash, or maybe even prevent an accident by
catching an anomaly early.

